# Great source for enclosures & New Store



## markdneck (Jun 2, 2007)

I went to the Big Lots Store last night. You guys here in the States may know that this was formerly Pic N Save. They sell odd lots and close out, distress merchandise, that kind of stuff, usually pretty cheap.

In the educational toy section I found "bug holders". These are I'd estimate to be 24OZ, around 8" high, clear plastic "buckets" with a carrying strap and a large magnifying top so when you look in you can see everything and anyone inside quite easily and well. They will be great for hard to see nymphs. I bought several. They are colorful and seem sturdy too and all for $2.00 each. Check your local Big Lots. Great deal!

For those in OC, the District Petsmart, new store in Tuistin, Ca (between LA and San Diego, you know THE OC?), is having its grand opening sale today; face painting, free gifts and drawings, etc, They are taking free pet pictures and make you picture buttons with your pet according to the ad I saw. I wonder if Mantids are invited?


----------

